# 04/08 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: TNT Championship Tournament Begins



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho on commentary sounds like a big upgrade over Cody

I hope this Best Friends arc will include a Kenny Omega vs Orange Cassidy match


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Orange Cassidy should never wrestle in an empty arena. I'd like to see if Nak can be serious in this match - it's been indicated on BTE's that he was tired of being a comedy act back when he was doing the weightlifting bits with Shida and then looking to join Dark Order. He's been largely out of in-ring now, I can't remember his last match. 

Shida, Britt, Anna Jay, Penelope Ford and Brandi are the only women seemingly at these tapings. So Shida vs Britt will have to carry the load for the next 5-6 shows. I expect to see a best-of-three announced for #1 contendership, or at least have it work out that way where they trade wins over the next few weeks wiht matches on 8th, 22nd and May 6th. 

Cody obviously wins. 

Brodie vs #8 or maybe something from that Dustin staredown though Dustin likely will beat Sabian and lose to Archer in upcoming weeks and might need to be kept strong for those matches. 

I believe I read Archer is in action as well - I'd keep him out of action until his first round match with Colt Cabana now. Unless we get Archer/Sabian vs Colt/Dustin to mimic the left side of bracket tag match last week. This would make sense but should have been announced as well. Dustin booked here could also explain why QT Marshall gets fed to Brodie rather than Dustin who stepped up to him more last week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny in a match with Nakazawa is simply stupid. Don’t care that the world is shutdown, it is stupid.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I imagine the Gunn Club will feature tonight or over the next few tapings


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Where is Hangman based out of that he couldn't make the tapings? Is he in Cali or NYC and locked down with those wrestlers?

Bucks, SCU, Luchasaurus, Jungle Jack, Cutler, Avalon in Cali

MJF, Ortiz/Santana, BBB, Private Party, Statlander in New York

Uno, Grayson in Canada, PAC in UK, Penta in Mexico, Fenix in Mexico or Cali.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing Brodie Lee destroy some poor jobber.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Watched the rankings update that was posted this morning.

The fact that Stu Grayson and Evil Uno are right behind the tag team champs and higher than everyone else in the entire promotion blows my mind.

*sigh*

Oh well, still excited for tonight. I still think their first "empty arena" episode was one of their best episodes overall, and hopefully can get that magic back!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Kenny in a match with Nakazawa is simply stupid. Don’t care that the world is shutdown, it is stupid.


Actually Nakazawa being with him make the most sense.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Actually Nakazawa being with him make the most sense.


I suppose Matt Jackson would work too.

Probably this whole thing is to set up Best Friends getting a tag title shot whenever we get crowds again


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I suppose Matt Jackson would work too.
> 
> Probably this whole thing is to set up Best Friends getting a tag title shot whenever we get crowds again


I don't think Matt is available.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> I don't think Matt is available.


He's not they had very limited roster at last week's tapings. Basically

Chris Jericho(announcing)
Kenny Omega
Cody Rhodes
Lance Archer
Brodie Lee
Darby Allin
Sammy Guevara
Colt Cabana
Shawn Spears
Kip Sabian
Jimmy Havoc
Dustin Rhodes
QT Marshall
Marko Stunt
Michael Nakawaza
Orange Cassidy
Best Friends
Gunn Club
Britt Baker
Penelope Ford
Shida

While Moxley/Hager taped their match in Jacksonville last week. Outside of Moxley/Hager match we will probably only see the guys above in the ring next 4-6 weeks. Since everyone else couldn't travel or AEW didnt want them risk traveling or they didn't feel safe wrestling. So people need to get use to small portion of the roster and realize shows won't be as good. With them filming 6 weeks of tv over 4 days or so.


Yes we will see some taped promos from home from guys(Matt Hardy has promo from Hardy Compound tonight). But actual wrestling or physical altercation. Only the guys/girls above will involved.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Actually Nakazawa being with him make the most sense.


Simply don’t do a fucking tag match. It’s stupid to have Nakazawa in a prominent role, pandemic or not.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247964161562329090


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bdon said:


> Simply don’t do a fucking tag match. It’s stupid to have Nakazawa in a prominent role, pandemic or not.



Well when the boss is trying to be one of the boys, these things happen.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So, you take the high quality match between Omega and Trent from last week and add a goof like Chuckie T, a comedy jobber who slathers himself in baby oil, and Orange Cassidy's antics at ringside with the obligatory hug spot which will likely be altered even more for laughs to fit the current circumstances, lovely.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> So, you take the high quality match between Omega and Trent from last week and add a goof like Chuckie T, a comedy jobber who slathers himself in baby oil, and Orange Cassidy's antics at ringside with the obligatory hug spot which will likely be altered even more for laughs to fit the current circumstances, lovely.


Exactly. It’s stupid.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> So, you take the high quality match between Omega and Trent from last week and add a goof like Chuckie T, a comedy jobber who slathers himself in baby oil, and Orange Cassidy's antics at ringside with the obligatory hug spot which will likely be altered even more for laughs to fit the current circumstances, lovely.



Didnt you know bro, apparently on some YouTube show Nakazawa became a serious worker! Must see TV!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

just realised it was posted by @AEW_19

what a fire promo.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

But MJF and Wardlow were on Dark so they had to have been at the tapings


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oracle said:


> But MJF and Wardlow were on Dark so they had to have been at the tapings


You mean the most recent tapings they did in Georgia?

The stuff from Dark last night was filmed from Daily’s Place in Jacksonville.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oracle said:


> But MJF and Wardlow were on Dark so they had to have been at the tapings


That was taped from Dailys Place on March 18th. MJF/Wardlow weren't at least weeks tapings in Georgia or even March 24th or 25th tapings in Jacksonville.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oracle said:


> But MJF and Wardlow were on Dark so they had to have been at the tapings


It was probably filmed weeks ago mate.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

optikk sucks said:


> just realised it was posted by @AEW_19
> 
> what a fire promo.


Best promo is the biz, he can sell you a beach home in Nevada, he's that good.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Simply don’t do a fucking tag match. It’s stupid to have Nakazawa in a prominent role, pandemic or not.


I'd even book an Omega vs. Chuckie T match if it keeps Nakazawa and his baby oil out of the ring, that kind of thing makes AEW such an easy target.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll say this much about the Cody promo, he tried really hard to make Colt and Sabian feel like big deals. I mean, it didn't work, but he tried.

Oh and he also buried the IWGP US Championship, the same championship his current AEW World Champion also holds. So yeah, weird.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> I'll say this much about the Cody promo, he tried really hard to make Colt and Sabian feel like big deals. I mean, it didn't work, but he tried.
> 
> Oh and he also buried the IWGP US Championship, the same championship his current AEW World Champion also holds. So yeah, weird.


Cody's always building his next feud - I certainly think he knows who holds that IWGP US Championship currently. This is just like his "good hand" mention that seemed in passing at the time. He wants AEW fans to look up to see what he's tallking about there because it's not like Archer needed that backstory to their current feud of Jake bringing in a monster to get Cody.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody's always building his next feud - I certainly think he knows who holds that IWGP US Championship currently. This is just like his "good hand" mention that seemed in passing at the time. He wants AEW fans to look up to see what he's tallking about there because it's not like Archer needed that backstory to their current feud of Jake bringing in a monster to get Cody.


I mean, we'll see. But Cody can't challenge for the World Title so I don't see the feud happening anytime soon. And ultimately I don't see the point in bury another promotion's title that he's held, his World Champion has held, and his new rival has held just for the sake of saying something buzz worthy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean, we'll see. But Cody can't challenge for the World Title so I don't see the feud happening anytime soon. And ultimately I don't see the point in bury another promotion's title that he's held, his World Champion has held, and his new rival has held just for the sake of saying something buzz worthy.


Moxley has said he wanted to wrestle Cody and didn't want him hiding behind the stipulation he put on himself. Tony Khan has said the NJPW title wouldn't appear on AEW programming but I wonder if things have changed as Omega did defend the AAA Mega Title on Dynamite against Guevara. And Jericho did bring the AEW title his NJPW match in January. 

With Moxley unlikely to be able to get to Japan any time soon - could something be in the works for him to defend it Stateside rather than potentially being stripped again? 

Or maybe Moxley is going to be stripped and this was an AEW shot at NJPW for doing that in the midst of the global pandemic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Marko, your're an idiot.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho is going to be a million times better on commentary than Cody.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Jobber beatdown time


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shida streak continues!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Can we just have Jake roberts sit in the ring for the 2 hour show and teach this fucking roster and industry to stop acting like fucking boys and gain some compelling character. Hes so good .


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Archer just looks like a killer. AEW desperately needed a guy like him on the roster.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

When Jericho retires he can easily keep going on commentary


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I really hope after they can go back to normal they can make some changes to Dynamite. I feel AEW is missing the boat on branding a bit here. Dynamite feels far from a unique standing out brand or even close to a themed show representing the name. This is what wcw did well for a bit and how wwf used to do.The brand sorta feels to generic and close to wwe. we dont need another product like wwe


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

I love that the "audience" is full--great sign!!

As usual, promo gold from Jake!

Love Murderhawk, ready to see him take on a jobber.

JERIVIAVONE!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

Wow baker's theme doesn't suit her one bit imo.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Shida looking nice.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chokeslam Suplex throw by Archer was nice. Chokeplex? I still hope to see Archer/Sabian vs Dustin/Colt - that is easy booking considering they did that for the left side of the bracket.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this is a fun show and the people at the stands makes it better and Jericho on commentary is epic


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It actually feels like I'm watching a wrestling show! Thank God for the talent at ringside!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I really hope after they can go back to normal they can make some changes to Dynamite. I feel AEW is missing the boat on branding a bit here. Dynamite feels far from a unique standing out brand or even close to a themed show representing the name. This is what wcw did well for a bit and how wwf used to do.The brand sorta feels to generic and close to wwe. we dont need another product like wwe


I don't see it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt n Shida are hot


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Chris Jericho killing it on commentary


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley has said he wanted to wrestle Cody and didn't want him hiding behind the stipulation he put on himself. Tony Khan has said the NJPW title wouldn't appear on AEW programming but I wonder if things have changed as Omega did defend the AAA Mega Title on Dynamite against Guevara. And Jericho did bring the AEW title his NJPW match in January.
> 
> With Moxley unlikely to be able to get to Japan any time soon - could something be in the works for him to defend it Stateside rather than potentially being stripped again?
> 
> Or maybe Moxley is going to be stripped and this was an AEW shot at NJPW for doing that in the midst of the global pandemic.


What are you talking about? NJPW isn't doing shows at all right now. So Moxley didn't defend his title any less then anyone else. You are looking too much into Cody comment. He was just trying to down play Archer as a big deal. Saying he doesn't fear him. I'm sure they will do Cody/Moxley someday. But this comment about another company title isn't gonna matter when it comes to the feud.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> What are you talking about? NJPW isn't doing shows at all right now. So Moxley didn't defend his title any less then anyone else. You are looking too much into Cody comment. He was just trying to down play Archer as a big deal. Saying he doesn't fear him.


Probably. I just don't see th eneed to bury the title Archer had that Moxley has now if there wasn't amything more to come of it. How is Archer the one time IWGP US Title holder add anything to the budding rivalry of Archer vs Cody? Did Jake or Archer ever bring it up? If not, why did Cody feel the need to mention and then denigrate it?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really enjoyable match this one.

Shida is so good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hope the dentist knows a good nose doctor...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great match!!!


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Good match.
And damn, Britt’s nose is fucked lmao.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F you, Britt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho showing how much commentary can really make a match seem even better. Just a shame it's missing the final piece of the puzzle which is a hot crowd.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Solid Match!!!!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

That was brutal.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Probably. I just don't see th eneed to bury the title Archer had that Moxley has now if there wasn't amything more to come of it. How is Archer the one time IWGP US Title holder add anything to the budding rivalry of Archer vs Cody? Did Jake or Archer ever bring it up? If not, why did Cody feel the need to mention and then denigrate it?


But Cody held that title too and lost it to the guy Archer beat for that title. So I don't think it has anything to do with who currently holds it. He's basically saying Archer not a big deal and being one time champ of a title that doesn't have much prestige. 


Since it's a fairly new title that they don't put on people who are from Japan. Which is why they put title on Moxley to try to make it more important. Which is why he probably won't lose it for a while. Whenever New Japan starts up again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kenny is so bad in vignettes. That whole segment was like watching a bad high school drama.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Damn, that was a fantabulous match!! Live and in color!! Jericho's selling of it somehow made it even better!!


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Solid Match!!!!


Agreed. I thought it was good. 

Love Jericho on commentary!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I guess some heat for the match is better than none. But probably didn't need to veer head first into the comedy. Hopefully they find something serious for get into I very the next 6 to 7 weeks.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I feel like Jericho could be really good on commentary after he retires from the in-ring side of the business.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That was Britts best match in AEW, looked like a proper nutcase when she smiled with blood pouring out her nose and Shida once again looked great. The sooner she becomes champion the better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoever is doing this voice over doesn't seem very enthusiastic lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Kenny is so bad in vignettes. That whole segment was like watching a bad high school drama.


It wasn't bad, just a bit over the top. I feel like Kenny forgets he's on tv sometimes he's still playing his character from BTE. I would like him to be a bit more serious sometimes. He's definitely not a bad talker.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dork Order is 5-0 for the year??


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> That was Britts best match in AEW, looked like a proper nutcase when she smiled with blood pouring out her nose and Shida once again looked great. The sooner she becomes champion the better.


I know ultimately its on the talent but the way AEW have handled both Hangman and Britt and their character changes really show promise in their development of talent.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It wasn't bad, just a bit over the top. I feel like Kenny forgets he's on tv sometimes he's still playing his character from BTE. I would like him to be a bit more serious sometimes. He's definitely not a bad talker.


He has literally no passion in his voice. Just way too soft. He should take an acting class or at least go talk to Jake for awhile.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jake Hager being at number 1 for beating Dustin then local jobbers is exactly why rankings in wrestling are dumb.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Jake Hager being at number 1 for beating Dustin then local jobbers is exactly why rankings in wrestling are dumb.


Yeah and the Dark Order are also number 1. Just hilarious.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Again, I can't believe The Dark Order are at the top of the rankings.

MJF is live tweeting/Q&A right now in case anyone needs anything to look at during commercials..


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> The Dork Order is 5-0 for the year??


Dark


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This voiceover guy sounds like he is doing a nature documentary: "Here we have a wild Mox. Do not approach him as they are known to defend their territory."


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> He has literally no passion in his voice. Just way too soft. He should take an acting class or at least go talk to Jake for awhile.


I've heard him do some great heel work in Japan. He plays a good smug confident heel. A serious attitude and a heel turn would do wonders. It is what it is. This is why people say they miss the Kenny Omega from New Japan. He had a more cool factor to him.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Excellent match.

Poor segment/vignette with Kenny. Would have worked as part of a backstage interview and not putting the name on the line, though I get their logic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Dark


I think mine is more accurate.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I've heard him do some great heel work in Japan. He plays a good smug confident heel. A serious attitude and a heel turn would do wonders. It is what it is. This is why people say they miss the Kenny Omega from New Japan. He had a more cool factor to him.


I agree that he should be a heel.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Smart to steal the boxing and MMA style package. Though I'm confused on if some of the training parts are for laughs or if it's just Hager's stupid face lol.


----------



## d_s_ (Feb 7, 2020)

It's cool they're showing the ranking yt video. I know its to fill tv time but use the current situation and highlight it more to make it seem more important + great mox vs hager promo, they make it bigger though outcome is obvious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hagers wife is hot as fuck


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Jake Hager being at number 1 for beating Dustin then local jobbers is exactly why rankings in wrestling are dumb.


Its a match for the belt on TV. Is it much different to a Pulev or Takam getting a fight with Joshua for the belt, whilst they wait to truly build Moxleys next big PPV opponent?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah and the Dark Order are also number 1. Just hilarious.


That's surprising too as whatever they did win is clearly very forgetable because I thought they hadn't wrestled much since the punch incident for some reason


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Fantastic UFC style promo package, minus the Jake Hager speaking parts. His wife cuts better promos than he does.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I think mine is more accurate.


lol no, I meant that's where most of their victories happened.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> Its a match for the belt on TV. Is it much different to a Pulev or Takam getting a fight with Joshua for the belt, whilst they wait to truly build Moxleys next big PPV opponent?


What does any of that have to do with my post? I'm not knocking them doing the title match, it has plenty of reason given he powerbombed Moxley off a stage. I'm knocking them for ranking Hager one given most of his wins are over no name local talent.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dark Order should absolutely beat Hangman/Omega for the titles. I envision Bucks vs Hangman/Page vs Dark Order Ladder match to main event DoN II.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Look the embodiment of meh Shawn Spears is getting promo time lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody is doing a terrible job at not making this title not look like the secondary midcard title lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What does any of that have to do with my post? I'm not knocking them doing the title match, it has plenty of reason given he powerbombed Moxley off a stage. I'm knocking them for ranking Hager one given most of his wins are over no name local talent.


Sorry, I must have misinterpreted you by thinking you meant Hager getting a random title shot was somewhat odd. 

I didn't see the rankings nor pay too much attention to them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> Sorry, I must have misinterpreted you by thinking you meant Hager getting a random title shot was somewhat odd.
> 
> I didn't see the rankings nor pay too much attention to them.


Understood we all do it lol. Nah the match makes sense given the attack and the fact it gives Mox the notch of beating every member of the Inner Circle one on one.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Cody is doing a terrible job at not making this title not look like the secondary midcard title lol


Any title that isn't the world title is automatically a secondary midcard title. It wasn't needed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll pull out a fork and cut a bitch lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is Hangman injured?


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Jericho is SUCH a national treasure!!🤣😂
"She went from Ace Frehley to Gene Simmons in one match!!"
..and
"i'll pull out a fork and cut a bitch!"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So this idiot's gimmick is baby oil?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

This match is some shameful shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> Any title that isn't the world title is automatically a secondary midcard title. It wasn't needed.


A midcard title was definitely needed. But for Cody to hate the term midcard title, he did everything but call it a consolation prize right there


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Jerricho quite rightly shitting on the baby oil


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> So this idiot's gimmick is baby oil?


Yup, the second he was announced, this became a "comedy" match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nakazawa is funny doesn't really need to be with Kenny though. 

Also love how they just have a shit ton of people together and no body questions the morality of it lol


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> A midcard title was definitely needed. But for Cody to hate the term midcard title, he did everything but call it a consolation prize right there


I disagree. I've always been opposed to midcard titles. They mean nothing. It's always impossible to get into the idea of feuds for midcard titles mattering. Not that you can't have good feuds that happen to be for a midcard titles, but that's completely independent of the title itself.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho is so entertaining.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This whole thing is stupid. I am supposed to take Kenny seriously when he is in the ring with these clowns?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Nak is still garbage. He should never be in-ring let alone on Dynamite.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> I disagree. I've always been opposed to midcard titles. They mean nothing. It's always impossible to get into the idea of feuds for midcard titles mattering. Not that you can't have good feuds that happen to be for a midcard titles, but that's completely independent of the title itself.


They have been meaningless for a long time so it depends what they so with it. In the past the IC title and TV Title have meant things in various promotions. We will see.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look, we just got a reenactment of how Nak got this job.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I like Nakazawa when he's in low card shit, he's just out of place in this. It would be like WCW teaming up Norman Smiley with DDP. But hard to hate him, he makes the stupid oil gimmick make sense by in the ring.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> This whole thing is stupid. I am supposed to take Kenny seriously when he is in the ring with these clowns?


This is exactly what I was expecting, and people wonder why I'm so hard on the undercard.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

LOL Shawn Spears "WHAT IS WITH THE OIL??!!"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho seems to be having fun, but sheesh at least distract Aubrey before the dive


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This entire "match" is a complete embarrassment. I feel bad for Tony and Jericho having to call this.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Why do I feel Kenny booked this match? Can't wait for the Cornette review.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Jericho's wasted on the bubbly. Hope he works commentary like this after retiring from in ring


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Nakazawa is a good comedy act, works well in Japan doesnt translate too well on North American prime time TV. I don't hate him. He amuses me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Why do I feel Kenny booked this match? Can't wait for the Cornette review.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Nakazawa is a good comedy act, works well in Japan doesnt translate too well on North American prime time TV. I don't hate him. He amuses me.


What exactly does he do that is funny? He just took his underwear off. Is his target audience 9?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

This is so fucking stupid


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Nakazawas whole bit is to creep out and disgust his opponents and using oil to make him more slippery, harder to hurt.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"HE'S GONNA PUKE!" Jericho with the Vinceism.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Any respect I have for Kenny is quickly approaching zero.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

How did these 4 awful GEEKS get that much air time?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> What exactly does he do that is funny? He just took his underwear off. Is his target audience 9?


Supposed to creep out and disoriented his opponents much like the gay stuff Goldust used to do. Hey I'm not defending it but he has his reasons lol.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nakazawa is a very, very, very poor mans Santino Marella


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dope G Wagon


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Supposed to creep out and disoriented his opponents much like the gay stuff Goldust used to do. Hey I'm not defending it but he has his reasons lol.


He's ANDROGYNOUS PAL!

Seriously though, he is an unfunny geek doing things a 10 year old might do to creep each other out. Sports-based presentation!


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Well that match sucked thank god it's over. God i hope this corona virus bs is over soon. Nak needs to stay on dark.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I didn't think I'd ever see the day where Britt Baker had a better match than Kenny Omega but here we are.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

I love the quick squash matches lance has been doing. Build up the aura that he is a bad bad man. Please god do the same thing with colt cabana and seal the deal. That would go a long way on his push.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Marbar said:


> Well that match sucked thank god it's over. God i hope this corona virus bs is over soon. Nak needs to stay on dark.


He needs to be in the back permanently, making T-shirt designs. Like I said within the first few pages, things like Nak make AEW an easy target. His match with Alex Jebailey had shades of Big Dick Johnson wrestling one of RAW's celebrity guest hosts from 2009. Then there's the fact that everyone involved played along with his schtick.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> He needs to be in the back permanently, making T-shirt designs. Like I said within the first few pages, things like Nak make AEW an easy target. His match with Alex Jebailey had shades of Big Dick Johnson wrestling one of RAW's celebrity guest hosts from 2009.


Oh no, now when I see Nak all I can think about is BDJ. The horror...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Has Britt just been hanging out like that for 30 minutes?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Omegas stock has fallen dramatically since he joined AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Video Packages like this are the kind of thing I was hoping to see every now and then when this company started up.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

That was awesome how Britt Baker looked right into the camera and smiled when she said "Like myself" then went back to being serious and looking at the interviewer without missing a beat


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Excited for the Cody, Spears match. They should work well together.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Anyone else got Hager coming out of these videos looking better than Mox? Defo sold me on him as a contender


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Moxley carries himself way better in backstage stuff than in matches. Be this badass in the ring dude.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Meh, wasn't feeling the new Brodie Lee and DEFINITELY didn't need a second Moxley/Hager promo...

The Brit interview was amazing, though.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Oh, no..it gets worse...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn that was fucking stupid as hell. Kenny Omega is a fucking idiot for daring to do that goddamn dumb shit on live TV. Stay in midcard hell, you fucking moron.

Just when you are getting over with the goddamn audience, having it bragged on TV last week about being on a winning streak, etc, and you do the dumbest goddamn routine bullshit.

And good on fucking Jericho for burying Omega by calling him out for the dumb as fuck matches against a kid and a blowup doll.

Fuck off back to Japan, dipshit.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

bdon said:


> Goddamn that was fucking stupid as hell. Kenny Omega is a fucking idiot for daring to do that goddamn dumb shit on live TV. Stay in midcard hell, you fucking moron.
> 
> Just when you are getting over with the goddamn audience, having it bragged on TV last week about being on a winning streak, etc, and you do the dumbest goddamn routine bullshit.
> 
> ...


Stop being such a hole in the ass.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Elite Deletion.

Cinematic match coming up then.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Lee Johnson has a good look.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Ups so far: shida , britt and jake
Downs so far: omega nak and dumbasscus hardy. Jericho was right his brother is the talented one


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I miss Hangman


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't get the hate for the attire


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Add the brody squash to the ups.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Brodie this guy is pretty big he should definitely be how Luchasaurus is booked but you know Austin is weird


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SERIOUSLY? Marko cannot sell that beating a whole weak? Why is he there and standing?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brodie Lee has crazy eyes.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> SERIOUSLY? Marko cannot sell that beating a whole weak? Why is he there and standing?


Archer should have had tonight's match last week tbh


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I turned off Dynamite for the first time since its inception. That is exactly how you lose fans. Great job, fellas. Comedy match bullshit got your show far, huh?

Goddamn I’m pissed.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Brodie forgot his robe.

Great quash job!! 

Was he appraising Marko for recruitment to the Order or next possible victim?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> I turned off Dynamite for the first time since its inception. That is exactly how you lose fans. Great job, fellas. Comedy match bullshit got your show far, huh?
> 
> Goddamn I’m pissed.


But I was told this kind of thing wouldn't hurt AEW; I couldn't possibly have been right.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MJF said:


> I don't see it.


See them changing? Ya agree


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> See them changing? Ya agree


Don't see how it's similar to WWE. 

But I also don't see them changing. It's not broken.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Better than old matches, but did not need that much build for a Spears match lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> But I was told this kind of thing wouldn't hurt AEW; I couldn't possibly have been right.


Comedy matches are ok, but that shit isn’t comedy. It’s cringe, and it just fucking buried Omega. What a fucking idiot. Hope that goddamn friendship is worth throwing away the goddamn show you’ve worked so hard to build, because I can assure you, less and less fans are watching due to the world events going on, and you just ran off a few fucking more with that stupid bullshit.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

...Sammy has been criminally underused tonight.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Comedy matches are ok, but that shit isn’t comedy. It’s cringe, and it just fucking buried Omega. What a fucking idiot. Hope that goddamn friendship is worth throwing away the goddamn show you’ve worked so hard to build, because I can assure you, less and less fans are watching due to the world events going on, and you just ran off a few fucking more with that stupid bullshit.


The fact that it was Omega was what irked me more than anything, he's had that awesome match with Pac, he was part of that awesome tag title match at Revolution, and his match with Trent just last week was very good, and now this. I know he had a history of this kind of thing, but I was hoping it would never see the light of day in AEW on a platform like this. Find me an individual that became a fan through that match, and I will eat every hat ever made.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I can imagine how much of a great idea Kenny thought that was aswell


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho is an absolute diamond.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Jericho has been my therapy tonight


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> The fact that it was Omega was what irked me more than anything, he's had that awesome match with Pac, he was part of that awesome tag title match at Revolution, and his match with Trent just last week was very good, and now this. I know he had a history of this kind of thing, but I was hoping it would never see the light of day in AEW on a platform like this. Find me an individual that became a fan through that match, and I will eat every hat ever made.


Exactly.

I don’t mind comedy matches, but you don’t have one of your 6 goddamn top notch guys doing a fucking comedy match. Kenny just buried himself, and any goodwill he had going for himself with fans who were beginning to talk up the run he’s been on are no doubt off the Kenny train.

What fucking idiots. Go back to Japan with that stupid shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody is probably the best wrestler on the roster. Big match Cody!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho is freaking hilarious as a commentator LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody kind of gives me a Cena vibe but not in an offensive way


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> This voiceover guy sounds like he is doing a nature documentary: "Here we have a wild Mox. Do not approach him as they are known to defend their territory."


OMFG that's too funny!!!!


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Jericho (re: Billy Gunn): What a fanboy!!🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shouldn't he disqualified for using the belt?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pineapple Pete!! I like that name lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If no matches have DQs, what makes this one special to have "playoff rules?" Are we seeing why overkill matters yet?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, good match!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WHY make it two for him to kick out of?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks like Cody is getting a new finisher.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Finishers nowadays mean less than a hip toss and vertical suplex did 30 years ago.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Fucking what?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So does Suger Dunkerton have to change his name to Pineapple Pete? If not "have to" should he?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Submission pin!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol fuck i missed the end of the match, who won?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How incompetent does Spears look lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Lol fuck i missed the end of the match, who won?


Cody


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Lol fuck i missed the end of the match, who won?


Cody he pinned Spears by doing the Figure Four


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah I don't understand why Kenny continues to play his dorky comedy character when it doesn't suit him. The way he acted in New Japan is how we should be acting here


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Theres no way Jericho was not drunk, dude really made the show watchable.

That was probably the worst empty arena Dynamite so far. Brodie Lee is cool though


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

The good - Jericho on commentary is gold. I can listen to him all night. Hopefully after he retires from in ring action in a few years he does more of this. 

Cody/Spears and Shida/Britt were both very good matches and the heels and faces on either side of the ring added to the atmosphere. 

That Jake the snake promo. The guy is a king at talking

The ok - Archer and Brodie Lee looking strong like they should. 

Matt Hardy promo wasn't his best, but not terrible either. 

The bad - That fucking tag match. Seriously I don't give a fuck if half the roster are unavailable or not I don't want to see this guy on dynamite again. This match brought my overall rating on this show from an 8/10 to a 4/10 it was that bad.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MJF said:


> Cody


Lol so cody continues to burry shawn. Like does shawn ever get a win over him and a win in aew.

I dont get the booking


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Would have been a great show if not for that beyond horrible tag match. I am glad my girl Shida is looking great though. Everyone in that tag match should be relegated to Dark for a year.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Lol so cody continues to burry shawn. Like does shawn ever get a win over him and a win in aew.
> 
> I dont get the booking


I mean, its Shawn Spears... 

Whats not to get?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If I were Tony Kahn, I’d seriously give Kenny an ultimatum: we either Fire Nakazawa right fucking now, or you never dare play with my money again by pulling a stupid fucking stunt like that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

2 things:

1. I love Jericho on commentary

2. Hikaru vs. Britt was pretty damn good.

Other than that, tuned most of this episode out.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Time is fucking money, and they just wasted 15 minutes of Tony Kahn’s.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Ah, my ADHD is kicking in. Forgot to mention how good Britt Baker has become. Not only shes a very good promo playing the bitchy character perfectly but her in-ring skills are improving quite faster as well. Prolly my favorite female in the wrestling right now.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> If I were Tony Kahn, I’d seriously give Kenny an ultimatum: we either Fire Nakazawa right fucking now, or you never dare play with my money again by pulling a stupid fucking stunt like that.


Dude it's a taped match so if Khan had a problem with it, it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Dude it's a taped match so if Khan had a problem with it, it wouldn't have happened.


I said if I were Kahn.

Fucking buried himself with that stupid goddamn shit.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The Women's Match was really good. Shida needs to be champion soon. And this is the most impressed I've been with Dr. Britt so far, so props to her.

The tag match was fun.

Jericho's commentary was great. Whenever he finally retires, he should do it full time. His beef with Aubrey Edwards continues. With how over she is, if he or some other heel ever attacks her, instant nuclear heat.

Cody vs. Shawn was enjoyable. Shawn kicking out of two straight Cross Rhodes, and a pin off of a Figure Four, were cool surprises.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> I said if I were Kahn.
> 
> Fucking buried himself with that stupid goddamn shit.


Stop exaggerating, we'll all have forgot about it in a Week.

Also you never know, this match could very well do good in the ratings.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So does Suger Dunkerton have to change his name to Pineapple Pete? If not "have to" should he?


He already changed his name on Twitter early on during Dynamite!😂🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Stop exaggerating, we'll all have forgot about it in a Week.
> 
> Also you never know, this match could very well do good in the ratings.


We will remember it because they will do something equally as stupid with them within a week or two.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> We will remember it because they will do something equally as stupid with them within a week or two.


Exactly. They didn’t just put Nakazawa on tv this time as a goddamn random one-off. It’s akin to the “push” that QT Marshall absolutely is getting, even if he isn’t winning a bunch of matches or in a title scene. He’s on TV more and more.

Nakazawa will be on TV again, and Kenny can fuck off when they put Nak on TV again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Once again, I have a tough time getting into the matches that don't have a crowd. AEW tries to cover it up by having the workers surround the ring, but that isn't enough to make up for a passionate and energetic crowd. 

My favorite parts of this week's show: 
1) Jake Roberts = Dude's promos are pure gold. I love it. 
2) Britt Baker = She was on fire in her match tonight. I just loved all her little shit heel moments, the best being when she did a Fame-Asser, then posed and gave Billy Gunn a shit eating grin, lol.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Exactly. They didn’t just put Nakazawa on tv this time as a goddamn random one-off. It’s akin to the “push” that QT Marshall absolutely is getting, even if he isn’t winning a bunch of matches or in a title scene. He’s on TV more and more.
> 
> Nakazawa will be on TV again, and Kenny can fuck off when they put Nak on TV again.


People want to defend the likes of Nakazawa, Marko Stunt, QT Marshall, Sonny Kiss, etc. by stating that they are only low carders and don't get that much time. Well, because they haven't taken their undercard seriously, and they've been met with these circumstances that have sidelined certain talents, jokes like Nakazawa are the crop they have to pick from.
It's like an NBA team losing a few of their players to injury, and having only high schoolers to fill those spots because they neglected to build up their bench.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So does Suger Dunkerton have to change his name to Pineapple Pete? If not "have to" should he?


He should!!! I like Pineapple Pete! Its better than Shorty Gable 

Overall I was very satisfied with the show it flowed really well and I was I it was entertaining


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Didnt see all the show but a few takeaways from what i did see.

Britt Baker is an absolute diamond. Everything from her talking to her facials and reactions is so next level good right now. God shes awesome. Definitely Khans greatest creation.

I want Hager to beat Mox. Yeah I said it.

The finish to Cody vs. Spears looked ungodly stupid and is typical Cody trying too hard to be unique and stand out. That finish really only works if the guy is about passed out from the pain. You're telling me Spears can lay there and gyrate like he's having a zeizure but he cant lift a shoulder up? He looked like a complete idiot.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It wasn't bad, just a bit over the top. I feel like Kenny forgets he's on tv sometimes he's still playing his character from BTE. I would like him to be a bit more serious sometimes. He's definitely not a bad talker.


You're wrong. It was bad. He's not good on the mic and never has been. Not even in Japan. Everything he says sounds so fake. He needs to say far less and act like he doesn't give a shit about anyone else. He should be running a very different version of The Dark Order, where he can play on his love of video games as the Final Boss, making everyone fight his minions before earning the right to wrestle 5 star matches with him. Have him sit in a dark room and play the bad guy, being secretive and not saying much at all.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No one is more entertaining on commentary than Chris Jericho


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Jericho continues to deliver..😂🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248098445887406080


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lance Archer should destroy Cody in the finals and cement himself as THE monster in AEW.

This guy is a better version of Braun - They need to run with this guy and not fuck it up the way WWE did with Braun(yes I know he's champion but they waited way, way too long)

Also : Fuck Nakazawa(sp?) That guy is horrific beyond words.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Stop exaggerating, we'll all have forgot about it in a Week.
> 
> Also you never know, this match could very well do good in the ratings.


Just like we've forgotten about Omega wrestling a child and a blow up doll, hey..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

punkypower said:


> He already changed his name on Twitter early on during Dynamite!😂🤣


Holy shit haha thats too funny. I like that name, goes well with him! Pineapple Pete!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Didnt see all the show but a few takeaways from what i did see.
> 
> Britt Baker is an absolute diamond. Everything from her talking to her facials and reactions is so next level good right now. God shes awesome. Definitely Khans greatest creation.
> 
> ...


I love Britt's facial reactions. Cute and Cocky


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Dude it's a taped match so if Khan had a problem with it, it wouldn't have happened.


This company isn't at war with WWE. They are their own worst enemy. Everyone from the top down is poison to wrestling for allowing some of this crap to pass. Jericho and JR need more important rolls or they need to get out. And take Hangman, PAC and the Lucha Bros with them.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jake Roberts promo is always good
Archer beats a full grown man and it looks far better
Jericho is already great on commentary
I don't like Archers theme song. It doesn't suit him at all
"I've been there. It's dumb". Jericho is gold
Can anyone explain to me how Baker went from berating Schiavone to being his friend? Like it happened over 2 weeks.
Britt Baker has gotten 1000% better over the last few months
Britt asking for the glove was a really good distraction spot. 
I think this is legitimately the first good women's wrestling match this show has ever had. Shida is great
Kenny Omega is not charismatic at all. What a dork. He needs a "You're next" catch phrase where he doesn't need to say much at all
This voice over sucks
They shouldn't show Hager's MMA opponents if they want him to look like he's actually any good
Shawn Spears' haircut looks even worse when you realise he's a 39 year old man
Chuck Taylor looks like a skinny/fat JBL. What a terribly unfortunate looking wrestler
Is Kenny Omega looking old to anyone else?
Kenny pointing his finger at OC even looked fake. For fucks sake Kenny
Shawn Spears doesn't know what gimmick to run with
How many stupid spots can you do in one single match?
That Brodie promo was good. No obvious Vince insults but you just know it was something that Vince said about how he looks
Hager looks better than Moxley in these promos
Broken Matt Hardy could do with a bit of seriousness as well. Matt just isn't a funny person
MARKO STUNT IS STILL ALIVE?! What the actual fuck? AEW and their long term booking hey guys
AEW introducing squash matches. Anyone who whinges about those that criticize this company needs to understand why we criticize. AEW continues to make good changes
Spears kicked out of two finishers? What a joke haha
I think they tried to make Spears look tough by not tapping but they just made him look stupid.
I just don't get what this company is doing. The bad things they do are just so fucking obvious and easily avoided.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Didnt see all the show but a few takeaways from what i did see.
> 
> Britt Baker is an absolute diamond. Everything from her talking to her facials and reactions is so next level good right now. God shes awesome. Definitely Khans greatest creation.
> 
> *I want Hager to beat Mox. Yeah I said it.*




Yeah. I think I want Hager to win. Mox’s title reign was always going to be boring. I predicted as much going into Revolution, because he doesn’t know how to act like a champion. He is great chasing and acting like their underdog, which you can’t do as the champion. It’s not a knock against him. Sting, who is my all-time favorite wrestler, was better at the chase as well.



> The finish to Cody vs. Spears looked ungodly stupid and is *typical Cody trying too hard to be unique and stand out.* That finish really only works if the guy is about passed out from the pain. You're telling me Spears can lay there and gyrate like he's having a zeizure but he cant lift a shoulder up? He looked like a complete idiot.


I quit watching after the shameful Kenny match, but I did look over my shoulder to see the ending of Cody/Spears.

Cody’s matches are almost always so fucking stupid. He thinks tonight’s ending was awesome, but it just buried himself and the Cross Roads. All that unnecessary, fake screaming while delivering his finisher TWICE just to have Shawn fucking Spears kick out? Then Spears can’t raise a fucking shoulder during a figure four leglock?

Buried himself and his opponent in less than a minute. 


punkypower said:


> Jericho continues to deliver..😂🤣
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248098445887406080


Jericho was awesome what little I watched of Dynamite. I was glad to hear him completely shit on Kenny Omega by making sure to bring up the matches vs a little girl and a blowup doll while Kenny’s making a fool of himself in this stupid comedy shit with Nakazawa. I’m a huge Kenny fan, but fuck that. You want to do stupid shit, then you deserve to be fucking shit on, piece of shit. Tonight was the laziest display of wrestling I’ve ever seen from a great performer.



PavelGaborik said:


> Lance Archer should destroy Cody in the finals and cement himself as THE monster in AEW.
> 
> This guy is a better version of Braun - They need to run with this guy and not fuck it up the way WWE did with Braun(yes I know he's champion but they waited way, way too long)
> 
> Also : Fuck Nakazawa(sp?) That guy is horrific beyond words.


Lance Archer is such a great wrestler. He needs to continue breaking opponents. Book him just like fucking Brock Lesnar. He has that kind of character and legitimacy.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

This was a really fun episode! My wife and I enjoyed it from start to finish. They had a great mix of good matches and some really funny and lol moments to break up the intense stuff. The video Packages and promos were done well. Shida and Baker was a great match with some hard hitting spots. Brodie Lee and Lance Archer are so intense and I love what AEW are doing with these guys so far. Cody and shawn Spears have good chemistry in the ring! The tag match between nakazawa and Kenny VS. The best friends was alot of fun. Some good spots mixed with some legitimate funny moments. I think my wife's favorite part of Dynamite is seeing what Orange Cassidy is going to do when he comes out with best friends.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I liked everything on the show except the tag match. Those few people at ringside really do bring something extra.

DMD has shown great improvement in the ring. Very fast and Shida obviously will help her hide her weaknesses, she's a beast in the ring.
Archer looks awesome, that one hand chokeslam/suplex looked great.

Need some Mox fix. Looking forward for Mox/Hagger next week.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is my takeaway from this episode.. Hikaru Shida is very pretty.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Exactly. They didn’t just put Nakazawa on tv this time as a goddamn random one-off. It’s akin to the “push” that QT Marshall absolutely is getting, even if he isn’t winning a bunch of matches or in a title scene. He’s on TV more and more.
> 
> Nakazawa will be on TV again, and Kenny can fuck off when they put Nak on TV again.


They put him because nobody else was available.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> They put him because nobody else was available.


Then don’t do a fucking tag match. Simple as that, because you just fucking completely killed any momentum Kenny had with fans that he’s been killing himself to earn.

That Pac match, the tag title match, the match with Trent...all down the fucking drain, because they thought they didn’t have enough live bodies and decided to use him in a stupid as fuck comedy tag match.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Then don’t do a fucking tag match. Simple as that, because you just fucking completely killed any momentum Kenny had with fans that he’s been killing himself to earn.
> 
> That Pac match, the tag title match, the match with Trent...all down the fucking drain, because they thought they didn’t have enough live bodies and decided to use him in a stupid as fuck comedy tag match.


That's your opinion.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Fun show. Jericho was gold.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> They put him because nobody else was available.


They had 10-15 better options in the crowd during the match. It was a bad choice when the most simple option was....... another one on one match between Trent and Kenny. And why was there no effort to get Hangman on TV throughout this match? A live video call on the screen, watching Hangman get drunk and telling Kenny what to do would be so easy to set up.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Why not have had Omega in the TNT Tournament? Book him into a F4 match against Cody to keep adding layers of drama to The Elite. 

Guevara vs *Cody*
Spears vs *Omega

Allin *vs Dustin Rhodes
*Archer* vs Cabana

Hell have it a 16 man tournament with Trent vs Omega match as part of the first round. Just needed eight more wrestlers for another round added and could have been the necessary filler that Omega vs Best Friends program seems to be providing. Trent, Chuck Taylor, Sabian, Billy Gunn, Marko Stunt (match vs Archer a tourney first round), QT Marshall, Brodie Lee (gives his spot to Reynolds to prove himself) and Nakazawa. 

Gunn vs Guevara
Cody vs Sabian

Omega vs Trent
Spears vs Nakazawa

Allin vs Marshall
Rhodes vs Brodie(subs in Reynolds)

Stunt vs Archer
Cabana vs Chuck Taylor

All with Jericho on commentary.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

This was a low point in the no-audience episodes. Britt v Shida was good, but maybe because of the impact of a broken nose spot. Brodie Lee squash was boring. Main event was fine, but not main event worthy. And, that's it. 3 passable matches. I don't know if they could have done better given the circumstances, but you don't run head-to-head against Gargano v Ciampa and right after a solid WrestleMania with a show like this.

I've given up on Brodie Lee. He's a rich business guy who has a cult. No reason why. No reason to join. "Hey do you like getting yelled at? Well do I have a club for you!" His wrestling style is a complete rip-off of Bray Wyatt, only Bray did it better. We've had roughly 1 hour of Brodie Lee vignettes. He's done the same thing in all of them, yelling at his followers. They need to show us some back story ASAP. 

I don't understand why Spears kicked out of 2 Cross Rhodes, in a row. Unless Cody is changing his finisher, that did neither guy any good. 

Oh, there was a tag match. With the tag champ. Who wrestled with another person, not his fellow tag team champ partner. ?????????????????????? If Hangman is unable to attend, don't put 1/2 your tag champs in a blow-off match! What if he gets hurt? What about his random partner who gets nothing if he wins or loses? it's not for the title. Your tag champ shouldn't be wrestling with other people for no reason. If a blood feud or something else then it could be fine. 

*1/5 for this episode*. The actual wrestling was fine, but every other piece of this episode was awful. I did tune out for much of it; didn't actually see the main event finish after 2 cross Rhodes. So happy to watch the same 10 minute Jack v Moxley promo 3 f***ing times!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll say this. I still have trouble getting into matches that have no crowd, but AEW is doing the absolute best they can with the scenario. Its still not ideal, but they are making the most of it.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

bdon said:


> Time is fucking money, and they just wasted 15 minutes of Tony Kahn’s.


The thing is I don't know why they couldn't have just had the Sammy/Allin QF match in its place. I thought both first half QF matches were happening last night anyway. I'm sure those two would've knocked it out the park and overall we would've had a pretty good show. Imagine tuning in to Dynamite for the first time and watching that embarrassment of a tag match.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

So commentating is another area where Jericho is GOAT level. There is nothing wrestling related he can't do. He put everybody over while in character, he single-handedly turned a botchy women's match into something entertaining. "She went from Ace Frehley into Gene Simmons in the same match" LOL Incredible!

Shouldn't Stunt be out of tappings selling the beat down by Archer?

First Hardy segment that was actually good. The power of editing do wonders, indeed.

The tag match was an embarassement to wrestling. I love Kenny, he can't put himself in those kind of matches.

The main-event was better than their match at Fyter, but the ending was a little odd. Cody's gonna be the inaugural champion, isn't he?

PS: Can anybody explain this ranking system to me? Statlander is at nº2 with a 2-3 record while people with better reccords are under her. The same happens with Jericho with his 0-1 record sitting also at nº2.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

CRCC said:


> So commentating is another area where Jericho is GOAT level. There is nothing wrestling related he can't do. He put everybody over while in character, he single-handedly turned a botchy women's match into something entertaining. "She went from Ace Frehley into Gene Simmons in the same match" LOL Incredible!
> 
> Shouldn't Stunt be out of tappings selling the beat down by Archer?
> 
> ...


The ranking is not just about who have the most win and less losses.
The ranking take into account the quality of the wins.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

CRCC said:


> Shouldn't Stunt be out of tappings selling the beat down by Archer?


Yes, yes he should be.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

taker1986 said:


> The thing is I don't know why they couldn't have just had the Sammy/Allin QF match in its place. I thought both first half QF matches were happening last night anyway. I'm sure those two would've knocked it out the park and overall we would've had a pretty good show. Imagine tuning in to Dynamite for the first time and watching that embarrassment of a tag match.


Not everybody have the same notion of entertainment.
I think that the people who usually don't watch wrestling are going to be more attracted by this kind of match than a regular match.

I mean if the casuals liked the "normal" matches way more people would watch wrestling.

People have to stop saying "this kind of match is why wrestling is so unpopular", that type of match don't even represent 5% of the TV matches (for every promotion).


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Not everybody have the same notion of entertainment.
> I think that the people who usually don't watch wrestling are going to be more attracted by this kind of match than a regular match.
> 
> I mean if the casuals liked the "normal" matches way more people would watch wrestling.
> ...


I'm a huge fan of Omega. You can argue the top 3 AEW matches this year have all involved Omega. I loved the tag match at Revolution, the tag match against the Lucha bros and the iron man match with PAC, easily 3 of my favourite AEW matches of 2020. This match however presented him as a fucking joke and Nakazawa should either be fired or solely have a backstage role and be nowhere near a ring. 

I doubt many people tuning into AEW for the first time are going to be entertained by this match. The only thing that made it bearable was Jericho completely shitting all over the match.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I love Kenny but he really needs to go heel. Even if that means turning the Bucks with him. Kenny at his best is the cocky final boss, as goofy a character as it is, for some reason it works. 

I know that could cause some problems by turning Kenny but you could counteract it with having the Inner Circle turn on Jericho and have him go babyface. He's done enough to build up that group for them to survive on their own, led by Hager. 

I just think the biggest chip that AEW had when we found out they were forming was the best wrestler in the world, Kenny Omega. Let him be fucking Kenny Omega.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

That whole bit with Marko was weird even if it's leading somewhere. If it's not leading anywhere than it served zero purpose other than to lessen the impact of Archer a week earlier. Any of the indie workers could have been used in that spot - whatever it was supposed to be. 

Now if it's going to lead to Marko being in the Dark Order than I'd be all for that to get him away from Lucha and Jungle Jack. Early on I was a proponent of Marko being used as a pet in to Evil Uno way back upon their debut, but just having Marko aligned with Brodie and maybe used as a human weapon he could chuck around could be a decent enough visual. With Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy locked down in Cali for the next 4-5 shows yet to air maybe there will be a recruitment process where Stunt is abandoned. Brodie could take Marko under his wing and be a mentor to him to stop acting like a goofy kid as a defense mechanism.. He could put Marko in charge of Reynolds and Silver or something.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I think so far people were right that the TNT championship was a bad idea. It's detracting from the other belts.

But maybe there's some stipulation the redeems it.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh man so this week was one of the misses. It did have great parts but the lows were, well, low. 

The Goods: 
Archers squash - this dude is a monster and hopefully they keep that aura alive when he faces real talent. 
Britt v Shida - fantastic. Britt is an amazing heel and Shida is a great babyface. Obviously, Shida makes up for and covers some of Bakers flaws but it's working. 
Cody v Spears - predictable outcome even though the ending was bad. The match was very good. Both men have good chemistry together and it is unfortunate that Spears had the shit finish.
Jericho on commentary - Cody is ok, Kenny is awful. I did enjoy Colt and wouldn't mind if he eventually replaced JR until Jericho decides he wants to become the next Bobby the Brain.

The Neutrals:
Brodie squash - it served its purpose but having that on the same card as a similar Archer squash did it no favors. I will hold off on true criticisms until they can get everything back to normal and the Dark Order is altogether. 
Matt Hardy promo - Matt is great in doses. I heard the Broken stuff was good in Impact (never watched) but it was just ok in WWE (I'll blame the E's creative). I do look forward to the Elite Deletion though and I wonder if they have filmed it yet. 

The Bad: 
Tag match - I like all of the participants don't get me wrong but it was a mess. It was like a BTE skit, which would be great on BTE or at least Dark, but that's not something you should put on TNT. Best Friends and OC are great I love their schtick and Trent can be a good mid card guy, Kenny is one of the best when he takes it seriously and Nak is a great comedy guy but these four didn't make it work and it should have been left off.

I know they are in a bind and don't have half of their roster. Many they do have are jobbers and students and they are doing what they can and I can't be mad at that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm skimming so forgive me if I missed something:

- It's sad that the legendary Jake Roberts is talking about Marko Stunt to open up the program and offering him advice. At least he calls him what he is which is an idiot.

- Archer kicking the ass of an average sized man that looks like he's seen the inside of a gym is much better than what we got last week. Not that this guy is particularly huge either but at least he looks like a man. I do feel that these jobbers shouldn't be hitting moves on Archer though although at least this week Archer kind of just no sold it.

- Britt Baker seems to be fitting in well to AEW. Women's match looks the good although the match went for close to 20 minutes? Unless you're a really brilliant in ring worker we don't need long matches like that. This is meant to be national television not the indies.

- A promo where Orange Cassidy is hanging out what looks to be Nakazawa and Omega's bathroom without them knowing. Nakazawa and Omega are in a trailer and didn't notice him enter? They didn't hear him breathing despite him legitimately only being a few feet away? Makes no sense. Both teams are going to wrestle to see who the true "best friends" are. Again, why? Makes no sense.

- Jake Hager and Jon Moxley hype video is very cool and is selling the big fight feeling. AEW needs more of this because it sparks interest. Not only does Hager look like an absolute beast and is put over as such but it makes Moxley look like an underdog as well which is hard to achieve. Kudos to whoever produced this and a big thumbs up

- Nakazawa tags in and puts baby oil on his chest which makes his opponent unable to chop him which makes zero sense. Omega bulldogging Nakazawa into his opponents crotch also makes no sense. Why is Jericho mentioning Omega used to wrestle little girls and blow up dolls in Japan all that does is hurt Omega (Although he's doing a great job of that himself). Missed hugs? Baby oil to the eyes? Why is Orange Cassidy allowed to attack Omega without it being a DQ? Now we have a jockstrap in the ring being used. How many false finishes do we fucking need? Finally it's over. Who on earth enjoys this garbage wrestling shit? 

- We go from that abomination to a segment of Brodie Lee mocking the WWE's formal dress attire policy. We get it Brodie you think the WWE is silly. Is there anything more to this character?

- We get another look at Hager Vs Moxley which is next week so am I meant to take wrestling seriously or am I not? The last match I saw says no but this video package says yes take it seriously. This company has no idea what audience they want. I've been a wrestling fan for close to 20 years and I've never seen a promotion not know what it's target audience is more than AEW.

- Now we're back to Matt Hardy doing a stupid voice and getting his comedy angle over. Again, do I take this shit seriously or do I not? Is AEW serious wrestling or is it not? Moxley Vs Hager and Britt Baker cutting a promo bleeding says yes but Matt Hardy, Kenny Omega, Nakazawa and the Best Friends say no. What in the fuck is Hardy going on about? He is making no sense. The drone is now talking to Hardy and he is replying. Hardy has made a challenge to go to The Compound which means you guessed it...cinematic wrasslin!

- Brodie Lee squashes an enhancement guy. Why in the hell is Marko Stunt regularly on this show and after getting his ass kicked last week why is he even here? Archer kicked his ass but Marko is fine the following week? Why is a dog at ringside? Why does everything have to be a wink at the camera or a joke? Why can't the wrestlers just be ringside without Marko Stunt acting unafraid or a dog casually hanging out?

- Why is it taking 20+ minutes and Cody hitting his finisher multiple times to beat a guy with a 5-4 record?

This is all so frustrating to watch. You can hear Jericho especially in the comedy tag match pleading in a subtle way that people stay tuned to AEW. "Just offering everyone a bit of a different match this week folks!". Are ya? Jericho must know this is absolutely horrible.

And what do we have to come? More odd Brodie Lee references to the way WWE does things, The Elite Deletion forced down our throat between two middle aged men who will do their best to be funny and fail, more of Omega and his "comedy", more Marko Stunt and more incredibly long matches for no reason.

This show sucked. Worst thing I've seen in many years including the bad years of TNA.




rbl85 said:


> Not everybody have the same notion of entertainment.
> I think that the people who usually don't watch wrestling are going to be more attracted by this kind of match than a regular match.


How?

That kind of match is what turned people off wrestling in the first place. Everyone laughs and says "That shit is fake" because of dumb shit booked in the past by writers or promoters. The casual fan certainly doesn't like guys throwing baby oil at one another and a guy with unlimited pairs of sunglasses.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

JBLGOAT said:


> I think so far people were right that the TNT championship was a bad idea. It's detracting from the other belts.
> 
> But maybe there's some stipulation the redeems it.


I don't think anybody were against the TNT championship. It was a pretty unanimous that they needed a mid card title. The name was what people had a problem with. How does it detract from the other belts when there are no other belts on the show right now. Mox did some promos and a match a month ago that just making it to air now. Hangman is at home so there goes on half of the tag titles and I'm guessing Nyla is doing the same because I don't think she's been on the show since the week after Revolution. The TNT title is the only thing driving most of the storylines right now and if they weren't doing this tournament it would really just be matches for the sake of matches. Your post makes no sense.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hell the only belt that we saw on the show last night was Kenny's AAA Mega Championship. The TNT Title tournament is giving them content to go with when they're not working with all their resources due to the virus.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MJF said:


> I mean, its Shawn Spears...
> 
> Whats not to get?



I get that but than they shouldn't have hired him. I also believe its a combination of Shawn not being able to capitalize on a fucking character, But part of me dont blame him because all these fools i realize in wrestling are unable to do it.They would rather play themselves that no one cares about. 

But they could have at least given him more of a chance to get himself over.But i also agree that he probably would not have been able to do it.

Mixed feelings lol . Bit of a rant lol sorry. Just feeling burnt out on the fact that this generation cant grasp character. Who the fuck wants me to go into the ring and play myself ? boring as fuck.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I loved this week primarily because of the commentary. Almost everything that came out of Jericho's mouth was gold and he made it all worthwhile.

Other than that I think the biggest takeaway is Britt Baker, whose transformation has just been astounding. Another great interview segment, and a badass match to go along with it.


----------



## liquified perception (Apr 3, 2020)

wow everybody hatin on nakazawa just cuz he's asian smh bunch of racists on here -.-



El Hammerstone said:


> Find me an individual that became a fan through that match, and I will eat every hat ever made.


me. now eat all the hats


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> The ranking is not just about who have the most win and less losses.
> The ranking take into account the quality of the wins.


Come on man, this makes no sense. Jericho is 0-1 and is at nº2. Was it a "quality defeat"?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I suppose I may as well leave my review:


Jake Roberts rocking the promos like he always does.
Lance Archer squash was much more effective than last week, as his opponent appeared to be a grown man. This should have been his debut.
Shida vs. Britt impressed me more than I could have imagined. Britt has really been coming into her own.
Brodie segment was fine I guess. I didn't catch any obvious McMahonism's this week, unless I missed something. I'm still amiss as to how the faction itself is possibly going to get over.
Brodie squash was effective, but why the hell is Stunt ringside looking none the worse for wear after last week?
Hager-Mox segments were great stuff, and Hager came off much better than last week when he was staring off to the side obviously reading from a script with no conviction behind his words.
The tag match, oh God this fucking tag match. Kenny Omega who has been on a hot streak lately, and who is one half of the tag team champions, is perfectly willing to take part in this farce with Michael Nakazawa and his baby oil, while getting his damn underwear shoved in his face? All while taking the loss, ending his hot run as of late, and then entering the ring like a goof and engaging in a stupid group hug in a company where wins and losses are supposed to matter? Get Nakazawa the fuck out of here, he has no place on a mainstream wrestling show.
Matt Hardy segment was what it was, though I'm a bit nervous as to how this deletion match is going to come across when it happens.
Main event was good with the right and obvious outcome, but what in the hell was that finish? I could understand Spears being pinned with the figure four if he had passed out due to the pain, but this?


Weakest show in a while honestly. MJF, Hangman, Pac, Santana/Ortiz, Lucha Bros, etc. are sorely missed right now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What is the point of having a Kenny Omega if you’re going to let him do stupid shit like that? I’m genuinely curious. What purpose does it serve to kill yourself in banger after banger, making the audience believe how seriously you want the wins by killing yourself in hard-hitting action like the Page/Omega vs Lucha, Omega/Pac Iron Man Match, tag title at Revolution, and the Omega/Trent match last week...only to go out and play fight this week with such ignorant shit?

I don’t mind comedy acts. They have their place on every card. I enjoy Cassidy for what he is. I don’t like Marko, but I understand the appeal exists for some. What I don’t understand is how or why one guy changes his character so much from week to week. You don’t see stars doing shit like that. You have the one guy with the ability to give a style of match that American audiences have genuinely never seen, and you allow him to do dumb shit like that to appease his best friend.

Just kills any good will that Omega built himself from the bangers he’s put together over the last 2 months.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’ve bitched about the tag match enough.

Britt vs Shida was awesome. That match felt like people genuinely trying to compete. And congrats on Britt Baker. That looked like a star making performance. Props to Shida for helping steer things along.

Brodie needs to figure out how to progress the Dark Order. This is beginning to stale, and I have not noticed the Vince stuff as I hate the guy and have no desire to know things about him that deeply. Looking forward to seeing what he has you his sleeve for the Minion with the tie.

Jericho was great on commentary. Such a bright light in a sea of darkness.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, why did Hager jump to #1? Why did MJF drop out of the Top 5 altogether? Hager has one more win, but MJF has a win over someone in the Top 5. Makes no sense.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> So, why did Hager jump to #1? Why did MJF drop out of the Top 5 altogether? Hager has one more win, but MJF has a win over someone in the Top 5. Makes no sense.


Tony Khan said that the wrestlers could choose to stay home and their standing in the company would not be affected, which sounds all fine and good, but considering AEW tracks wins and losses, it kind of makes things really tricky in that regard.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

In Japan Kenny did some matches who were way way more stupid than this one, he actually did a lot of them.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Kenny Omega is the guy who wrestled a nine year old girl and sold for her, wrestled a blow up doll, had a tag team match with Asuka that was centered around their asses and ass-based offense, among numerous other things.

If you don't expect Kenny to do silly stuff sometimes, you know not much about him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Tony Khan said that the wrestlers could choose to stay home and their standing in the company would not be affected, which sounds all fine and good, but considering AEW tracks wins and losses, it kind of makes things really tricky in that regard.


Agreed. And what meaningful wins does Cody have in singles competition to support him jumping Omega in the rankings? On March 4th, Omega was 1-0 ranked 3rd with Cody ranked 4th at 3-1. Omega has singles wins over Guevara and Trent. What meaningful wins have occurred to support that jump?

I ain’t trying to shit on the rankings. They give the company a simple story-telling device. This guy wants to win to go up the ratings. This guy is upset that someone is possibly taking his spot in said rankings. Now, I don’t like that it makes some guys look like losers with the 50-50 booking, but I understand it.

But if you’re going to use it, then please, for the love of God, keep it consistent. Is Cody’s win over Jimmy Havoc or a jobber on DARK more meaningful than Omega’s wins over Sammy and Trent?

Dumb.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> In Japan Kenny did some matches who were way way more stupid than this one, he actually did a lot of them.


That’s Japan and isn’t episodic, weekly television where stories progress and play on each previous week.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I can't believe some people are even defending this bullshit we saw last night in that tag match. 

Omega recently had 5 star matches against the Bucks, Lucha bros and PAC. To go from that one week to having Nakazawa's underwear shoved in your face the next week just shits on all the momentum he's built up for himself. There's absolutely no defending this.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> I can't believe some people are even defending this bullshit we saw last night in that tag match.
> 
> Omega recently had 5 star matches against the Bucks, Lucha bros and PAC. To go from that one week to having Nakazawa's underwear shoved in your face the next week just shits on all the momentum he's built up for himself. There's absolutely no defending this.


Gets it.

Vince McMahon catches hell for putting guys in comedy angles as they’re leaving his company. Brodie Lee decided to go off TV for 90 days to avoid being slapped in comedy shit. According to some on here, he was in the process of doing the same thing to The Revival. It is a way to bury what will soon be competition.

And AEW and Omega just did the same thing after SEVERAL banger matches in a row, showing fans the Best Bout Machine.

This was pure laziness. Plain and simple.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Gets it.
> 
> Vince McMahon catches hell for putting guys in comedy angles as they’re leaving his company. Brodie Lee decided to go off TV for 90 days to avoid being slapped in comedy shit. According to some on here, he was in the process of doing the same thing to The Revival. It is a way to bury what will soon be competition.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should stop trying to think that you know what's good for a company and what she should do ?

I mean nothing is forcing the AEW wrestlers to even do the shows, they could have easily stayed at home and you, we would have no Dynamite for weeks and maybe months. So i think right now is not the time to bitch when men and women put even more their health on the line for us.

Heck maybe they had the terrible thought " hey guys for this match let's have fun".

We should be grateful for what they're doing


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Should we be grateful that they risk losing fans so badly the show gets cancelled, too?

I’m so grateful.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Should we be grateful that they risk losing fans so badly the show gets cancelled, too?
> 
> I’m so grateful.


XD
Dude it's the only TNT show who made the 150 ranking since a few weeks, without AEW TNT wouldn't even be in the ranking,
Also without a crowd, during a pandemic and without a lot of their main wrestlers AEW is still doing better than the shows who used to aire at the same time before AEW creation.


----------



## liquified perception (Apr 3, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> I can't believe some people are even defending this bullshit we saw last night in that tag match.
> 
> Omega recently had 5 star matches against the Bucks, Lucha bros and PAC. To go from that one week to having Nakazawa's underwear shoved in your face the next week just shits on all the momentum he's built up for himself. There's absolutely no defending this.


nakazawa is extremely undrrated,complete package and should be fotc,what's wrong with them finally realizing what once in a lifetime talent they have and giving him prominent spots? oh that's right,he's asian so that means he automatically sucks lol #smark ''logic''


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jesus


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I may be easy to please but I enjoyed the show. Jericho's commentary was definitely the high point for me. Funny as heck when he kept referring to that guy as Pineapple Pete. Also liked Jake's opening promo plus the Shida/Baker match. I enjoy squashes so I was good with the Archer and Brodie Lee matches.

My wife was sitting on the couch next to me surfing the internet. Now I'm not familiar with Nakazawa and had no idea about his antics in the ring. My wife looked up for a second then said, "Ewwwwwwww! What is he doing?" I replied, "Hmmmmmmm... Ummmmmmm... I think he taking off his underwear???" That might have been the summit of cringy embarrassment I've ever had to deal with in front of my wife as being a proud, loyal, and lifetime wrestling fan. I ended up dismissing the activity to her by letting her know, "They do this weird stuff in Japan mainly."

I'm looking forward to next week. AEW is my favorite wrestling show. I hope they can have Jericho do as much color commentary as possible. His chemistry with Tony Schiavone was very good too.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Don't forget they've started doing post-shows on YT.

I've enjoyed all three. Great takes on the matches and promos/video packages. Key takeaways from this hour:

JR will be commentating the Mox vs Hager match next week.
Taz picks Cody to take the TNT Championship; JR and Excalibur both choose Archer.
Taz is pissed at both JR and Excalibur for making him watch Tiger King! (Leading to a classic rant by JR!)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> The ranking is not just about who have the most win and less losses.
> The ranking take into account the quality of the wins.


They can't seriously take that into account when they just made Hager the number 1 in rankings based on beating Dustin and jobbers


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> They can't seriously take that into account when they just made Hager the number 1 in rankings based on beating Dustin and jobbers


No different to boxing rankings - desired opponents get ranked higher


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

There is quite a few sports that take the quality of opponents and record to see where they rank, just look at college football. Just because you win all your games, doesn't mean you make it to the title game.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> No different to boxing rankings - desired opponents get ranked higher


And folk point out how stupid it is when folk jump high up in rankings for beating cans.





Mike E said:


> There is quite a few sports that take the quality of opponents and record to see where they rank, just look at college football. Just because you win all your games, doesn't mean you make it to the title game.


People keep throwing this out, but it makes no sense in context. For instance in college football an unranked team wouldn't go from unranked to the number 1 for beating 3 unranked teams, 2 of which were division 2 schools.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> And folk point out how stupid it is when folk jump high up in rankings for beating cans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, but its their system and their rules on how they rank so I just go with it. I don't take the whole thing to seriously anyway. I enjoy the product for what it is and don't over think it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Not everybody have the same notion of entertainment.
> I think that the people who usually don't watch wrestling are going to be more attracted by this kind of match than a regular match.
> 
> I mean if the casuals liked the "normal" matches way more people would watch wrestling.
> ...


Children would have loved it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> And folk point out how stupid it is when folk jump high up in rankings for beating cans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mike E said:


> I agree, but its their system and their rules on how they rank so I just go with it. I don't take the whole thing to seriously anyway. I enjoy the product for what it is and don't over think it.




Someone explain a Cody jumping Kenny in the ratings from March 4th to now. On March 4th, Cody was 3-1 while Kenny was 1-0 in singles action.

Cody has beat Ortiz and Jimmy Havoc since that date putting him at 5-1. Omega has beat Sammy Guevara and Trent since that date putting him at 3-0.

So, Cody beat one tag team wrestler and a guy who hasn’t been on Dynamite in months. Omega beat Sammy Guevara and a tag team wrestler whose tag team is ACTUALLY ranked. Not to mention on March 18, after Cody had already faced Ortiz and won putting him at 4-1, he STILL wasn’t ahead of Omega in the rankings with Omega yet to pickup wins over Sammy Guevara and Trent.

TL;DR - the rankings system can be good, but they’re bending it to their story-telling, and Hager and Cody jumped up the rankings just to match their match importance.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Maybe you should stop trying to think that you know what's good for a company and what she should do ?
> 
> I mean nothing is forcing the AEW wrestlers to even do the shows, they could have easily stayed at home and you, we would have no Dynamite for weeks and maybe months. So i think right now is not the time to bitch when men and women put even more their health on the line for us.
> 
> ...


Whaaaaaaaat?

So if Nakazawa wrestled a match and then pulled his pants down and took a giant dump in the middle of the ring we should be happy with it because they're "just having fun" and "Right now is not the time to bitch because they're putting their health on the line for us"?

It's not how it works. AEW despite having no crowd and it being a pandemic still needs to provide a good product. "Hey guys for this match let's have fun" might work at an independent but this is national television and some kind of quality expectation needs to be enforced.



liquified perception said:


> nakazawa is extremely undrrated,complete package and should be fotc,what's wrong with them finally realizing what once in a lifetime talent they have and giving him prominent spots? oh that's right,he's asian so that means he automatically sucks lol #smark ''logic''


When you initially mentioned the Asian thing I thought it was a joke but now that it's a second time I'm thinking you genuinely mean it. Saying Nakazawa sucks doesn't mean you hate all Japanese wrestlers. I think Nakazawa is garbage but there are plenty of phenomenal Japanese wrestlers running around.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kenny Omega is what he is. This is who he wants to be. He's happy to be a midcard comedy act. He books himself - he very likely booked this whole program. 

Best Friends are the only established team who made the tapings and they have to be used.


Bucks, Jurassic Express, SCU in California
Ortiz/Santana, Private Party, BBB in NY
Uno/Grayson in Canada
Penta/Fenix in Mexico
Hangman in Virginia(?)
Hybrid2 in ???

Only teams at this taping are Best Friends, Natural Nightmares and Gunn Club. Latter two far from established.

Trent and Chuck Taylor should have been used as singles in the TNT Title tournament.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kenny Omega is what he is. This is who he wants to be. He's happy to be a midcard comedy act. He books himself - he very likely booked this whole program.
> 
> Best Friends are the only established team who made the tapings and they have to be used.
> 
> ...


If he doesn’t want to be his best version, then you fire his ass. Simple as that. Time is fucking money.

The lack of leadership on this show astounds me. I bitched about Omega in November, and I bitched about no one having the leadership to tell him to try fucking harder. He’s been better, and now he does this stupid shit again.

I’d genuinely let him know to knock off the stupid shit or else. There is absolutely no value in paying the premium for the Kenny Omega name and getting Japanese comedy matches. None. NONE. Don’t try and justify last night’s match, or else I’m going to think you’re a fool.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And that last part isn’t directed at you @DetroitRiverPhx . Speaking in general. Sorry.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> If he doesn’t want to be his best version, then you fire his ass. Simple as that. Time is fucking money.
> 
> The lack of leadership on this show astounds me. I bitched about Omega in November, and I bitched about no one having the leadership to tell him to try fucking harder. He’s been better, and now he does this stupid shit again.
> 
> I’d genuinely let him know to knock off the stupid shit or else. There is absolutely no value in paying the premium for the Kenny Omega name and getting Japanese comedy matches. None. NONE. Don’t try and justify last night’s match, or else I’m going to think you’re a fool.


This. if Khan wanted Japanese comedy matches he could've got Nakazawa to recruit many of them especially with his links to DDT in Japan without paying six figures for them. Khan paid the big dollars for a Kenny Omega who at the time was considered the best wrestling talent in the world by a large amount of smart mark wrestling fans and the Japanese. He has simply got a midcard act and Omega has killed any value he has because he's a goof.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Mike E said:


> I agree, but its their system and their rules on how they rank so I just go with it.


You don't if they're giving Jake Hager a boost because of his experience in other promotions and MMA too. He was booked really strong in Lucha Underground. If John Cena were to join AEW I would think he would go straight to #1.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He is the best wrestler in the world when he wants to be. Best Bout Machine is a perfect moniker. When he wants to do it, he puts together matches unlike anything ever seen on American soil. It’s fast-paced, high-level drama. The shit would sell.

But he doesn’t seem to give a fuck. And no one seems to give a fuck that he isn’t helping their show.

Jericho, more than anyone, needs to ask Omega to lunch and have a very serious conversation with him. Ask him where his head is, where is his heart, and find out if Omega even wants to be here, because last night would suggest that he doesn’t.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> He is the best wrestler in the world when he wants to be. Best Bout Machine is a perfect moniker. When he wants to do it, he puts together matches unlike anything ever seen on American soil. It’s fast-paced, high-level drama. The shit would sell.
> 
> But he doesn’t seem to give a fuck. And no one seems to give a fuck that he isn’t helping their show.
> 
> Jericho, more than anyone, needs to ask Omega to lunch and have a very serious conversation with him. Ask him where his head is, where is his heart, and find out if Omega even wants to be here, because last night would suggest that he doesn’t.


He looks old. I know I'll cop flack for this but he's obviously slowing down, he's looking like he gives less of a shit about his in ring abilities, how he looks etc. It's not a good look to have your "ace" show up on television in pants and a shitty pink polo. Someone needs to keep these guys in line


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> You don't if they're giving Jake Hager a boost because of his experience in other promotions and MMA too. He was booked really strong in Lucha Underground. If John Cena were to join AEW I would think he would go straight to #1.


Then why didn't they rank Hager so high admitted after his win over Dustin? I know why because none of this is actually what they're doing. To justify the existence of their goofy ranking system they're pushing Hager to number 1, despite his wins not making sense for him to be there. Brodie and Archer have beat up some cans recently surely they should be jumping up the rankings.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Then why didn't they rank Hager so high admitted after his win over Dustin? I know why because none of this is actually what they're doing. To justify the existence of their goofy ranking system they're pushing Hager to number 1, despite his wins not making sense for him to be there. Brodie and Archer have beat up some cans recently surely they should be jumping up the rankings.


I just want one person to explain Cody jumping Kenny in the rankings. While a stupid as hell reason, I can understand Hager as he’s looked great in squash matches and finished Dustin in, what?, 12 minutes. It doesn’t make sense, but I can squint and see it a little.

There is absolutely NOTHING that says Cody should have leapfrogged Kenny, and while I’m at it, what reason is there for MJF and Pac being out of the rankings..?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Billy Gunn v Shawn Spears in the next few eps?

They have been building that since their fallout over gambling a couple of weeks back


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Omega is injured after nearly every match he does....

His knee is messed up, his shoulder is messed up.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I get Omega may have to slow things down in the ring some, but that tag match last night was inexcusable. If they wanted to continue the Omega vs Best Friends "feud" (which I have no problem with), they could have simply done Omega vs Chuck in a one-on-one match. There's no reason for Nakazawa to be used in such a highly prominent role. The match was also way too long, to boot. 

I enjoyed everything else on the show. Shida vs Baker may have been one of the best female matches in the entire company so far. 

Spears vs Cody was also really really good. They made Spears seem like a credible threat, maybe more than ever in AEW. I don't get why Tully wasn't there again, when he was ringside with Spears a couple weeks back. They need a little more consistency with Spears' storyline and character if they're going to build him up beyond being just another bad guy, especially when they now have bigger threats like Brodie Lee and Lance Archer on the roster.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> He looks old. I know I'll cop flack for this but he's obviously slowing down, he's looking like he gives less of a shit about his in ring abilities, how he looks etc. It's not a good look to have your "ace" show up on television in pants and a shitty pink polo. Someone needs to keep these guys in line


I hated the comedy match this week...but Omega had 3 great matches this year


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Since AEW started everytime Omega does a big brutal match he need some week off after the match. 

I think is body is close to the breaking point.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

to be honest, i didn't watch this week's AEW. But Omega has been an utter disappointment in AEW. I heard so many good things about him, but so far, he seems like just another mid carder.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I just want one person to explain Cody jumping Kenny in the rankings. While a stupid as hell reason, I can understand Hager as he’s looked great in squash matches and finished Dustin in, what?, 12 minutes. It doesn’t make sense, but I can squint and see it a little.
> 
> There is absolutely NOTHING that says Cody should have leapfrogged Kenny, and while I’m at it, what reason is there for MJF and Pac being out of the rankings..?


Neither make sense, they just do things for no reason.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Then why didn't they rank Hager so high admitted after his win over Dustin? I know why because none of this is actually what they're doing. To justify the existence of their goofy ranking system they're pushing Hager to number 1, despite his wins not making sense for him to be there. Brodie and Archer have beat up some cans recently surely they should be jumping up the rankings.



silly ranking system to please the geek fans yet even aew knows they cant take it serious, I knew it would never matter


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> silly ranking system to please the geek fans yet even aew knows they cant take it serious, I knew it would never matter


Yeah this shit is stupid and has no place in wrestling. You'll always end up in this exact position where you have to pull bull shit to make the rankings going into title shots makes sense


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> to be honest, i didn't watch this week's AEW. But Omega has been an utter disappointment in AEW. I heard so many good things about him, but so far, he seems like just another mid carder.


He was actually having a great 2020 until this match happened. Had 5 star matches against PAC, Bucks and Lucha bros. That's what's pissed me off about this week. He was really starting to hit his stride and then completely kills his own momentum by teaming with fucking Nakazawa in a comedy match.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

taker1986 said:


> He was actually having a great 2020 until this match happened. Had 5 star matches against PAC, Bucks and Lucha bros. That's what's pissed me off about this week. He was really starting to hit his stride and then completely kills his own momentum by teaming with fucking Nakazawa in a comedy match.


how bad was it?

we talking mick foley socko-level of comedy? or hornswoggle jump around the ring comedy?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> how bad was it?
> 
> we talking mick foley socko-level of comedy? or hornswoggle jump around the ring comedy?


Very bad, I'd say worse. 

Basically Nakazawa took off his underwear and sticks it in Omegas face and then at the end after Omega loses to kill his momentum they all share a group hug as if nothing happened lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> He was actually having a great 2020 until this match happened. Had 5 star matches against PAC, Bucks and Lucha bros. That's what's pissed me off about this week. He was really starting to hit his stride and then completely kills his own momentum by teaming with fucking Nakazawa in a comedy match.


Exactly. The North American audience was beginning to see what everyone has talked about.

This isn’t about Kenny Omega for me, so much as what I said above. You have the one guy capable of opening the audience’s eyes to a form of wrestling they have never seen. Every time he chooses to do something stupid, he, Cody, Jericho, and anyone else with a voice that matters: it’s a disservice to the fans.

I don’t know if Kahn is a money mark or not, but if I were him, I’d flat out threaten everyone involved. Reign him in and don’t let him do dumb shit.

In 2008, the US National committee added a past his prime Jason Kidd to Team USA’s basketball team. He was no longer the triple double machine, but he had a voice that LeBron James loved and respected. Jerry Colangelo and Coach K has very specific orders for Kidd: keep LeBron James professional. James had spent the 2004 Olympics buddying up with Iverson, which lead to Team USA not being professional and having their asses handed to them.

That is precisely what Omega needs. Someone whose sole job is to make sure he keeps a professionalism to himself and not allow him to do the dumb shit.

The fans DESERVE to see something different.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah this shit is stupid and has no place in wrestling. You'll always end up in this exact position where you have to pull bull shit to make the rankings going into title shots makes sense



Ya Wreatling will always be based off popularity of the wrestler. Instead of focusing on these things they need to focus on the feeling,acting and looking different than wwe. Right now its way to similar


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

bdon said:


> Exactly. The North American audience was beginning to see what everyone has talked about.
> 
> This isn’t about Kenny Omega for me, so much as what I said above. You have the one guy capable of opening the audience’s eyes to a form of wrestling they have never seen. Every time he chooses to do something stupid, he, Cody, Jericho, and anyone else with a voice that matters: it’s a disservice to the fans.
> 
> ...


You could make the excuse for Lebron though that he was still a kid at that time; Omega has been doing this for a long time now, he should know better. I'm no WWE mark, believe me, but I can promise you that if Omega had wound up in NXT in the hands of HHH, he would never be permitted to get involved with stupid shit like this (in fact, for a company known for pioneering stupid shit like this, the WWE actually hasn't done anything like this match wise in a long time). I'm happy that AEW lost this week, and I can't believe I'm saying that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> You could make the excuse for Lebron though that he was still a kid at that time; Omega has been doing this for a long time now, he should know better. I'm no WWE mark, believe me, but I can promise you that if Omega had wound up in NXT in the hands of HHH, he would never be permitted to get involved with stupid shit like this (in fact, for a company known for pioneering stupid shit like this, the WWE actually hasn't done anything like this match wise in a long time). I'm happy that AEW lost this week, and I can't believe I'm saying that.


Oh, I agree on everything you just said, except Omega has never done weekly television in front of an American audience.

Regardless, keep him in fucking line. The better he looks, the better the pockets of all involved will look.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> I don’t know if Kahn is a money mark or not, but if I were him, I’d flat out threaten everyone involved. Reign him in and don’t let him do dumb shit.


I think Tony Khan is a bit of a Dixie Carter. He's not a wrestling person apart from being a fan but he has significant bankroll to fund a company and is putting his trust in people to get this thing going in the right direction.

However, for all the hate Dixie Carter gets at least she surrounded herself with a management team that actually had some runs on the board. Jim Cornette, Dutch Mantell, Scott D'Amore, Eric Bischoff, Ed Ferrara, Vince Russo, Terry Taylor and a host of others all had something to do with TNA management at one point or another and like them or not they all have history booking good shows.

What Khan has done is made friends with The Elite and then trusted them to do what is best for his company instead of putting that money towards someone who can successfully manage it for him. He's not objective enough (Or is too much of a mark) to sit back and watch his TV show and say "This is good, this is bad, this is in the middle" due to the personal relationships he has with these people.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You guys should wait for the quarter ratings.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

What we've learned is that Omega and the Young Bucks have no business doing anything creative in AEW. Even Cody shouldn't be trusted with as much as he is right now.

They need an independent booker who can do it objectively, who's going to look out for the best interests of Khan and the company over any individual star.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I hated the comedy match this week...but Omega had 3 great matches this year


The word great gets thrown around a lot with Omega and AEW. He's probably had 5 great matches his entire career, 100 really good matches though and then another 100 of these bullshit comedy matches. If his body is breaking down and he's always injured after his matches, my idea of The Final Boss Kenny Omega needs to happen even more. Have his minions fight for him and then if they earn the right to wrestle Omega they can have their precious 5 star match. He shouldn't be wasted wrestling 20 minute matches on Dynamite.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> The word great gets thrown around a lot with Omega and AEW. He's probably had 5 great matches his entire career, 100 really good matches though and then another 100 of these bullshit comedy matches. If his body is breaking down and he's always injured after his matches, my idea of The Final Boss Kenny Omega needs to happen even more. Have his minions fight for him and then if they earn the right to wrestle Omega they can have their precious 5 star match. He shouldn't be wasted wrestling 20 minute matches on Dynamite.


I think that's something AEW hasn't picked up yet either. Your top stars don't need to wrestle every week and you are allowed to build up to things. Look at Hogan in WCW there was a year or two where he'd probably have wrestled under 10 matches on free TV and when he did it was a big deal. AEW EASILY could've done the same thing with Omega which not only saves his body (If that is indeed an issue) but treated Omega like the big star that he's meant to be.

Save him for the PPV's or TV specials (Bash At The Beach, Jericho Cruise etc) and give it 2-3 weeks hype on every occasion. You could have JR put Omega over as one of the greatest modern pro wrestlers achieving 15 five star matches and being the greatest gaijin from Japan ever rah rah rah. When Omega wrestles on TV it's special and a big deal and it's a big deal that his opponents get to wrestle him also because if they beat Omega it means more fame, more dollars and more respect. Suddenly you have yourself a big main event player.

Instead Omega has always just been a guy from day one and has even made appearances on AEW Dark which implies he's not good enough for the main show. He's now become a midcard act and there is nothing special about him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Britz94xD said:


> What we've learned is that Omega and the Young Bucks have no business doing anything creative in AEW. Even Cody shouldn't be trusted with as much as he is right now.
> 
> They need an independent booker who can do it objectively, who's going to look out for the best interests of Khan and the company over any individual star.


Meh. It's one bad segment. Before this shitty virus shut everything down, Kenny and The Bucks were in the best storyline.

It's just my opinion but there have been a lot more good episodes of Dynamite than bad ones.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Meh. It's one bad segment. Before this shitty virus shut everything down, Kenny and The Bucks were in the best storyline.
> 
> It's just my opinion but there have been a lot more good episodes of Dynamite than bad ones.


Kenny and The Bucks were stinking up that story line on the mic too though, Has there been an episode that didn't have something stupid and unnecessary on it though?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The problem with Kenny not being on Dynamite wrestling so often is...the match quality of the shows takes a massive, massive hit. I love the idea of Final Boss Kenny Omega, but the matches on Dynamite would suddenly be in the dumpster.

Like it or not, Omega has been carrying the in-ring portion of AEW for a while. Every great tag match where Page runs wild? Page has a 1-2 minute burst with the hot tag that gets him over. Otherwise, it’s typical Omega stuff.

And a couple people have said they spoke to Cody about keeping his big guns off tv and not in matches every week to avoid overexposure. It would not be surprising that he undermined his show from Day 1 by getting Kenny in matches as often as possible for that very reason.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> The problem with Kenny not being on Dynamite wrestling so often is...the match quality of the shows takes a massive, massive hit. I love the idea of Final Boss Kenny Omega, but the matches on Dynamite would suddenly be in the dumpster.
> 
> Like it or not, Omega has been carrying the in-ring portion of AEW for a while. Every great tag match where Page runs wild? Page has a 1-2 minute burst with the hot tag that gets him over. Otherwise, it’s typical Omega stuff.
> 
> And a couple people have said they spoke to Cody about keeping his big guns off tv and not in matches every week to avoid overexposure. It would not be surprising that he undermined his show from Day 1 by getting Kenny in matches as often as possible for that very reason.


The match quality can afford to take a slight hit. They can still have long matches, the tag division, Trent, Sammy, Darby, Scorpio, PAC can all have those sort of matches still and I'm sure they can carry others in those matches. They need to focus on story lines, character building and being better on the mic. Showing off what everyone is actually good at and hiring the right people who can actually cut a promo and wrestle. Having wrestlers who can only do one of those is a detriment to AEW, unless they are used properly like Wardlow or have a manager.

Why do the matches need to go 20 minutes when they could do just as much in 13 minutes? There's a million ads, do they do rest holds during the breaks? These matches aren't great for the longevity of the roster at all, let alone their stars. There's a reason Jericho has been on top for so long. He looks after himself and doesn't take dumb risks. This is all based on the rumors that Kenny is broken anyway. If he's not and can keep doing it, that's fine. But they need to make him and others feel special somehow.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I agree with all that and love the idea of Final Boss Kenny Omega. You can make every Kenny match a massive big deal, worthy of buying the PPV, etc, but I’ve said since November that it felt like Cody and the Bucks had taken Kenny for a ride. If a story doesn’t involve those 3, it is not the main storyline. Even Jericho/Moxley, while a big deal, was treated like a secondary angle in importance to Cody vs MJF.

But regardless of all that, they need more from Kenny. If he simply can’t do it anymore, then what is the point in paying that Kenny Omega price tag for someone to do Nakazawa comedy? If he can but his bump card is limited, then you need to do some things to protect him. You obviously can’t trust him to not put together his own vignettes without the dumb BTE level comedy shit, so lean on his respect for Jericho to talk to him and steer him o that side of the wrestling business. As someone he called one of his favorite wrestlers growing up, he might be willing to listen.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Bwah. Pineapple Pete REALLY got under Le Champion's skin!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248974373412839424


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting to see Sugar D making the most of his opportunity. Kid seemingly has paid his dues, but also about being in the right place at the right time with so many AEW wrestlers stuck in California and NY and Sugar D based out of Atlanta he could make the tapings and now in a program with Jericho in a way. I wonder if this means he's signed with AEW, even just a developmental deal of sorts. 

Archer vs Colt TNT Title Tourney will air, as well as a Chuck Taylor vs Kip Sabian for some weird reason. No storyline going into that one, and Kip still has his TNT match with Goldust to air as well so not sure a ready made program to come out of the match either. Maybe Sabian teams with flatmate Jimmy Havoc in a Best Friends vs Flatmates match. With Best Friends only tag team to make the tapings, they need to get creative to use them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

punkypower said:


> Bwah. Pineapple Pete REALLY got under Le Champion's skin!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248974373412839424


Jericho can get ANYONE over. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248385236724887553


----------

